# Projectors or TV for my dream home theater?



## chris00 (Mar 5, 2019)

To be honest, I'm leaning more on the TV as I also want the room to be a daytime entertainment area where my kids can hang out and watch their kids show. 

I'm well aware that the projector needs complete darkness and only suitable for movie watching which is kind of a downer for me. Also the picture quality.

Any more things that I should consider when picking between the two?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally, I would pick TV. If the kids like gaming, the visuals are brighter on TV than projector.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Projector every time. I just finished my basement, and reinstalled my old 720p projector. We also have a new 4K 55" TV upstairs. When we plan to watch a movie downstairs, everyone in my family actually gets excited, and it is pretty much the same with sporting events. We also like watching TV down there, but that is far less of a difference. Games are way more immersive on the projector as well, although we admittedly don't play a ton of games. 

Projectors have gotten very good, and even my eight year old 1000 lumen model can handle tv, sports, and most movies during the day in a bright room with an aged bulb as long as there is no direct light on the screen. I tend to save horror movies for night. A 110" projector is 4 times larger than the 55" TV, but it is more than just size. It is nice to not have a TV blaring bright light at your face. For some reason even really bright projectors can light up a room, but it doesn't seem so harsh. I'm sure I could think of more reasons, but every single time I would vote projector.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Personally, I would pick TV. If the kids like gaming, the visuals are brighter on TV than projector.


Scroll down this thread to posts 155 and 156 out of 190.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1530516-conrad-s-media-room-makeover-pics-vids-6.html

Its a great example of how bright a projector can be in daylight. Of course in this post it's quite a pricey projector but the ability is there. It's just a matter of how much money you throw at it and what is personally acceptable to you.

I bought a 4 year old Epson 2040 used on ebay. I hooked it up and put it on a sheet in the basement the day it arrived just to check it out. I tried to attach a pic but it's been awhile.... it was so bright that i had to select a lower brightness to stop squinting and no I am not kidding. My sons hooked up the xbox and played for hours and hours that night. And that was with the speaker in the projector !! Imagine if the room was actually done !! The picture was sharp and moved smooth with no blurring in a rapid first person shooter.

I would never even consider a tv for a dedicated movie / game display. 

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## chris00 (Mar 5, 2019)

david yurik said:


> Scroll down this thread to posts 155 and 156 out of 190.
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1530516-conrad-s-media-room-makeover-pics-vids-6.html
> 
> Its a great example of how bright a projector can be in daylight. Of course in this post it's quite a pricey projector but the ability is there. It's just a matter of how much money you throw at it and what is personally acceptable to you.
> ...


WOW. Thanks for showing me. My room would be larger than yours but this was so bright! Definitely considering projectors now. Thanks mate!


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Why compromise? You can have both! Only downside to a projector only setup is burning through that bulb life. So, have a wall mountred TV for generic veg out TV watching then a pull down screen for movies and gaming with the projector. 75 and 82 inch TV are becoming quite affordable....


----------



## SixStringTheory (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm getting ready to do the same thing and was going back and forth between tv and projector and think i may have stumbled upon the best or worst idea I've had to date.
I'm attempting to set up two zones each with it's own display and sound. A 75" TV area for lazy/daytime/kids show viewing and then a second area with a screen (120 or 135" OR just screen paint the whole wall) and a projector. This will be for movies/gaming/ FOOTBALL! 
By centralizing the seating I'm hoping both areas are usable without moving furniture.
Trying to sort out how to have different audio zones and the like but I'm hoping this works!
Attached is a rough layout so ya'll can see.
Keep us updated on your progress and I'll do the same!
Good luck!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I say projector is the ONLY way to get a theater feel...unless yoy have big bucks and go for the new Samsung FP. What we are doing is using a 65" FP, and then will have a AT screen drop down in front of the FP, and speakers.


----------



## mohit2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

You can try this to get the best projector that will suit your all needs and demands.


----------



## justvisiting (Oct 26, 2017)

In my opinion it will depend on the type of room and the level of darkness you can create. Even on a good 1080p projector, the smallest bit of light can significantly decrease the viewing experience. However if you can afford to indulge on a 4K projector or can create true theater-level darkness, nothing beats it. For most people I'd def recommend a tv over a projector. Online a 50-75 inch 4K tv costs $300-600 vs. 4K projector that costs $1500-3000.


----------



## AronLabets (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm getting ready to do the same thing and was going back and forth between tv and projector and think i may have stumbled upon the best or worst idea I've had to date. After having the tv before and following most of the techniques involved there is quite a few things i don't understand or would have otherwise done different, The good thing is at least I know there's a good reason I'm doing them, so I have the idea down pat in my mind.

First off my TV will be used as a projector. Basically I want to be able to see the screen from a distance, not necessarily a few feet but if I can see it then it's not a bad idea. My preference is to get a small tv with a 32" 

What kind of paint do you use for a projector screen?
I have a great idea like this - Best Paint for Projector Screen - 2020 Review & Buyer's Guide


----------

